# Opticians - contacts



## hopers7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi all, 

Was just wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a reasonable opticians or websites so I can research costs of contacts...looking in North Shore near Albany, or Auckland CBD...

Thanks!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

hopers7 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was just wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of a reasonable opticians or websites so I can research costs of contacts...looking in North Shore near Albany, or Auckland CBD...
> 
> Thanks!


Look out for Groupon vouchers, I posted this in a previous thread

In the past I have paid up to $1,000 for eye exam & prescription lenses & frames, however a few months ago I bought 2 Groupon vouchers for eye test & glasses for $149

I was a bit wary but tried it out - my husband had the test & choose from a wide range of frames fitted with prescription lenses $149 & he is very happy

I wear multi focal lenses & wanted the light adjusting lenses for when you go into sunlight (not sure of exact name) so mine with fashionable titanium frames cost $349 all up including exam & glaucoma test. I have to say they are better than my previous pair which cost $950 from well known chain of optometrists.
I would definately recommend this service.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

anski said:


> I wear multi focal lenses & wanted the light adjusting lenses for when you go into sunlight (not sure of exact name)


Transitions?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

G-Mo said:


> Transitions?


Yes that's the word I was trying to think of.

Thank you


----------



## Weta (Feb 11, 2012)

Now we have Specsavers, like the Uk they would have be about one of the most reasonable

http://www.specsavers.co.nz/


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ they are hugely cheaper than anything I've ever paid for, looks good; immediately I saw the '_over 60 30% discount_' and wondering if I could get a 60+ person to go in with my prescription . . . budget savings!


----------

